# royal project



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

Right then please bear with me and try not to flame me down as im sure we all have to start somewhere. 

This is what im planning on doing with my royal project . I'm going to look at breeding a male enchi and a spider female and hoping that one on the hatchlings that i get is a stinger bee then further down the line (few years ) i would like to put this with a pastel girl in the hope of eventually making a stinging bumble bee and many other cool hatchlings.

Is this the right combination or am i totally lost and do you see any problems with my plan .....

Now for the bits i don't get , i was looking at some 2011 spiders and it mentioned that is had so much (HET) what is this and will this alter my plans if one is a het ?

cheers jamie


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

roadkill said:


> Right then please bear with me and try not to flame me down as im sure we all have to start somewhere.
> 
> This is what im planning on doing with my royal project . I'm going to look at breeding a male enchi and a spider female and hoping that one on the hatchlings that i get is a stinger bee then further down the line (few years ) i would like to put this with a pastel girl in the hope of eventually making a stinging bumble bee and many other cool hatchlings.
> 
> ...



Yes a Spider x Enchi is a Stinger Bee, then add Pastel for a Stinging Bumble Bee :2thumb:. That's some great combo's there & a great starting point. Were the Spider's you saw Het Pied or Het Albino? It just means that they are carrying either the Pied or Albino gene but because they are recessive genes you need 2 pairs of the gene (one from each parent) to make a visual Albino or Pied. It won't alter anything (unless ones you have are also Het for that gene). Good luck with your plans :no1:.


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Yes a Spider x Enchi is a Stinger Bee, then add Pastel for a Stinging Bumble Bee :2thumb:. That's some great combo's there & a great starting point. Were the Spider's you saw Het Pied or Het Albino? It just means that they are carrying either the Pied or Albino gene but because they are recessive genes you need 2 pairs of the gene (one from each parent) to make a visual Albino or Pied. It won't alter anything (unless ones you have are also Het for that gene). Good luck with your plans :no1:.


It was a het albino so it will only effect them if the enchi was a het albino also ? what would this produce ? The enchi isnt a het so that looks all good :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

roadkill said:


> It was a het albino so it will only effect them if the enchi was a het albino also ? what would this produce ? The enchi isnt a het so that looks all good :2thumb:



If your Enchi was a Het Albino & the Spider is a Het Albino then you could produce: Enchi Albino, Spider Albino, possibly a Stinger Bee Albino, Spiders & Enchi's that would all be 66% Het Albino.


ETA: Don't know if the Stinger Bee Albino has been done yet.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

corny girl said:


> If your Enchi was a Het Albino & the Spider is a Het Albino then you could produce: Enchi Albino, Spider Albino, possibly a Stinger Bee Albino, Spiders & Enchi's that would all be 66% Het Albino.
> 
> 
> ETA: Don't know if the Stinger Bee Albino has been done yet.



Should of put that the 66% Het is only if both parents are 100% Het :2thumb:.


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

Right im also now going to get another female in , any ideas what i should go for ?

roadkill


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

roadkill said:


> Right im also now going to get another female in , any ideas what i should go for ?
> 
> roadkill



How about a Lesser for Enchi Lessers? Enchi Lesser - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Mojave for Mochi's Enchi Mojave - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Pastel for Enchi Pastel Enchi Pastel - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Vanilla for Enchi Vanilla Enchi Vanilla - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Ireally depends on what you like :2thumb:.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd go for a Fire and if you can stretch it a Pastel.

Then go for Enchi Fires and Pastel Enchis then later go for SEFF (Super Enchi Firefly): victory:

Fire Pastel Super Enchi - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

roadkill said:


> Right im also now going to get another female in , any ideas what i should go for ?
> 
> roadkill



Personally, if it was me and you ultimately want to end up producing Stinging Bumble Bee. Don't buy a second female unless you can afford it of course, but just get a bumblebee female rather than a spider. 

Enchi x Bumblebee

1/8 Normal
1/8 Enchi
1/8 Spider
1/8 Pastel
1/8 Bumble Bee
1/8 Stinger Bee
1/8 Enchi Pastel
1/8 Stinging Bumble Bee


A much more exciting clutch IMO and a female Bumble Bee will come in a lot more handy than a regular spider and pastel by themselves when trying to make nice combo's.


----------



## pythonsandboas (Oct 7, 2010)

i agree withg person above would be a much more exciting clutch


----------



## miked19 (Nov 1, 2011)

what would a stinging bumble bee cost as a hatchling


----------

